
A Neglected South American Masterpiece - lermontov
http://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2017/01/23/a-neglected-south-american-masterpiece
======
moab
> “I consider man a maker of noises,” the narrator declares. The omnipresent
> racket is obviously some kind of symbol, in the existential way: its
> significance may be that it has none.

Great piece, thanks for sharing. Although Bolano is quite different, I would
raise his Savage Detectives as another contender for the "Great American
Novel". Another book with individuals consumed by an inevitably futile quest
that they pursue relentlessly.

